
Computer algorithm added 82 mill amendments to the Italian gov reformation bill - dangayle
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-italy-politics-idUSKCN0X9217
======
dangayle
>> In an effort to sink the project, the right-wing Northern League party used
a computer algorithm to unleash 82 million amendments to the bill when it went
before the Senate last year.

That's a crazy thing. Would something like that be possible in the US gov't or
any state governments?

